# Online DND in Europe



## 4rch0n (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello. I am a newbie player, and I am very much interested in playing DND online.
I have a lot of free time on my hands, so I can pretty much play whenever (by European time standards).


----------



## Sakusammakko (Jun 13, 2010)

*Our game*

Are you interested?  Send a PM

http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers...istorically-inspired-online-d-d-campaign.html


----------



## NPGuest (Jun 20, 2010)

4rch0n said:


> Hello. I am a newbie player, and I am very much interested in playing DND online.
> I have a lot of free time on my hands, so I can pretty much play whenever (by European time standards).




We are also online and would be happy to have you. We run in EST and have a few overseas players.  


Info on Ouroboros


----------

